
16 Linux server monitoring commands you really need to know - CrankyBear
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/16-linux-server-monitoring-commands-you-really-need-to-know-1703.html
======
MisterKent
This is a terrible article which doesn't even meet the requirements for
posting to hackernews.

------
dsr_
Starts by assuming that runlevels mean the same thing on all Linux variants.

~~~
whalesalad
Yeah... a buzzfeed style inbound marketing post asking me to modify my
runlevel. What could go wrong?

~~~
mmjaa
Welcome to the modern world, where knowing what a run level IS, let alone know
how to USE one, matters.

What could go wrong? You forget to try to understand the question: what is my
run level?

------
dimitar
netstat is deprecated on Linux, ss should be used instead. Learning the
differences is a good exercise by itself

------
n00b101
htop may be better than top

~~~
mi100hael
I find when a server is close to using max CPU or mem, htop requires a
surprising amount of resources that result in it lagging quite a bit.

~~~
jdalgetty
I prefer htop.

~~~
senorsmile
I know install glances and use it in place of htop on all servers. Much more
info and more customizable than htop.

------
Mister_Snuggles
It seems that a lot of distributions have moved to systemd - do runlevels and
inittab even have any meaning for a systemd-based distribution?

~~~
JdeBP
They have a meaning, but the systemd people describe them as "obsolete".

* [http://jdebp.eu./FGA/inittab-is-history.html](http://jdebp.eu./FGA/inittab-is-history.html)

* [http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/204075/5132](http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/204075/5132)

* [http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/196014/5132](http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/196014/5132)

